# Alpencross: wo parken in München?



## hholgi (Montag um 14:08)

Hallo Münchner und München Kenner,
wir werden Ende August die München Venedig Tour machen. Mit Aufenthalt in Venedig ... und wo's noch schön ist  .

Ich suche noch ne Möglichkeit das Auto dann 2 bis 2 1/2 Wochen dort abzustellen.
Hab auch schon an den Flughafen gedacht ... aber der ist viel zu weit im Norden. Startpunkt ist an sich ja im Bereich Englischer Garten Maxvostadt.

Ach ja, auch bezahl-Parkplätze kommen natürlich in Frage.

Vielen Dank schonmal für Tipps


----------



## Ride_With_Love (Montag um 14:51)

Spontan fallen mir die Park & Ride Parkplätze in Garching, Studentenstadt oder Messe-Riem ein. 

Geb' mir gerne mal die ersten Kilometer Eurer Route durch, dann fällt mir bestimmt noch was ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hholgi (Montag um 16:03)

Naja, die ersten Kilometer sind prakzisch an der Isar nach Süden. Ist im wesentlichen der München Venedig Radweg.

Wir haben aber kein Problem mal 5-10km dorthin zu fahren.


----------



## cjbffm (Montag um 17:42)

Ich habe mal einige Jahre in M dahinvegetiert (ich mag die Stadt nicht), das war in Moosach. In dieser Ecke gäbe es viele Möglichkeiten, ein Auto zu parken. Allerdings habe ich mich jetzt mal etwas umgesehen (obwohl es mir als Nicht-Autofahrer recht egal sein kann) und herausgefunden, daß alle Parkhäuser (Olympiapark, Olympia-Einkaufszentrum und am Bahnhof Moosach) die Parkdauer auf 24 Stunden begrenzen. Einzig das Parkhaus im Mona München direkt neben dem Olympia-Einkaufszentrum bietet auch Dauermiete an. Vielleicht lohnt es sich für euch, dort mal nachzufragen für eine Dauermiete auf Zeit.

Drei oder vier kostenlose Parkplätze gibt es rund um den Westfriedhof und einen sehr großen (Parkharfe) am Olympiapark, der aber kostet. Im Parkhaus des Olympiaparks gilt das selbe wie in den meisten anderen Parkhäusern. Wegen Dauerparken auf der Parkharfe könntest Du mal bei der Olympiapark München GmbH nachfragen.

Warum ich aber auf Moosach komme. Dort dürfte es nicht schwierig sein, einen Parkplatz zu finden. Auch die Parkharfe am Olympiagelände ist nur belegt, wenn dort große Veranstaltungen stattfinden. 

Nachteile: Die Parkplätze rund um den Westfriedhof liegen zwar an einer Hauptstraße (Wintrichring) und an einer Durchgangsstraße (Baldurstraße), aber gerade letztere ist zumindest in der Nacht ziemlich ruhig. Auch an der Parkharfe ist die meiste Zeit über tote Hose. Die Einfahrt soll zwar besetzt sein, aber ob rund um die Uhr ist fraglich und zudem ist der Parkplatz so riesig groß, daß er nicht von einem Eck her wirklich bewacht werden kann.

Zweiter Nachteil: Moosach liegt von der Isar ein Stück weg und es ist nicht ganz einfach, einen mit dem Fahrad halbewegs angenehmen Weg dorthin zu finden. Mit Schleichwegen ist es in M nämlich schlecht bestellt.

Da ich es selbst wissen wollte, habe ich mal versucht, einen Weg vom Bahnhof Moosach zur Isar auszubaldowern:








						Der beste Routenplaner zum Radfahren, Wandern und Laufen | Komoot
					

Der leistungsfähigste Outdoor-Routenplaner für perfekte Fahrrad- MTB- und Rennradtouren, die schönsten Wanderungen und die besten Lauf- und Joggingstrecken.




					www.komoot.de
				




Vom Olympiapark aus würden die ersten knapp drei Kilometer entlang der Dachauer Straße wegfallen.

Das ist die auf dem "Papier" angenehmste Route, die ich auf Anhieb  finden konnte. Ob man in Schwabing und der Maxvorstadt wirklich gut mit dem Rad unterweg sein kann, weiß ich nicht. Während meiner Münchner Zeit lag mein Fahrrad ausschließlich unausgepackt auf dem Dachboden, ich war dort nur mit dem öffentlichen Nahverkehr und sehr viel zu Fuß unterwegs. München per Rad wollte ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## Ride_With_Love (Montag um 17:56)

Eine gute Idee ist auf dem Parkplatz hinter dem Aumeister Biergarten im nördl. Englischen Garten zu parken: https://goo.gl/maps/izRNYZxQ12mWHzip6 oder ein Stück weiter vorne an der Leinthalerbrücke/ Ecke Föhringer Ring: https://goo.gl/maps/h2iZhVW3RKqiQ3FL9


----------



## null-2wo (Montag um 18:01)

geheimtipp: conwentzstraße. da kannste beliebig lange stehen, isarnah isses auch. n bekannter hat da während seines studiums 1 jahr im van gewohnt.


----------



## Flauschinator (Montag um 22:17)

Mal eine ganz abwegige Idee: Gar nicht erst mit dem Auto nach München fahren, sondern den Zug nehmen?
Geht hervorragend mit Bike und dem üblichen Transalpgepäck.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja gute Gründe fürs Auto, aber für die meisten Szenarien im Zusammenhang mit einem Alpencross wäre es nicht meine erste Wahl.


----------



## hholgi (Dienstag um 09:17)

Danke schonmal für die Tipps. Ich werte gerade aus.  

Zug ... leider zur Zeit keine Option. Extrem teuer, extrem und unpünktlich bzw. nicht planbar.


----------



## Flauschinator (Dienstag um 09:27)

hholgi schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Tipps. Ich werte gerade aus.
> 
> Zug ... leider zur Zeit keine Option. Extrem teuer, extrem und unpünktlich bzw. nicht planbar.


Nicht planbar im Sinne von ihr wisst noch nicht genau wann ihr fahren wollt? 
Ansonsten kann ich eigentlich nur sagen früh genug buchen und dann ist es auch nicht so teuer. Hat bei mir sogar letzten Sommer geklappt, größtes Problem war da noch die Verfügbarkeit von Fahrradstellplätzen, weil die Nachfrage so extrem hoch war.


----------



## Radler-01 (Dienstag um 09:28)

hholgi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zug ...
> 
> Extrem teuer > teuer ist richtig - aber wenn Du für 2,5 Wochen Parkgebühren akzeptierst ...  kann sich das relativieren


 extrem und unpünktlich > je nach Länge der Anfahrt mit dem Auto hast Du vielleicht einen oder zwei Stau´s die sind auch nicht "pünktlich"; und bei der angedachten Reisedauer mit Bedarfsunterbrechungen erscheinen mir die "paar Stunden Ungewissheit" zu vernachlässigen.

bzw. nicht planbar > planbar ist eine Bahnfahrt ziemlich gut und genau


Aber das sind nur meine 10 Pfennig... (ich weiß, die gibt´s schon länger nicht mehr. Aber ich hab noch ein paar und meine Meinung ist nicht soo wichtig daß es für Cent oder Euro reicht )


----------



## Ride_With_Love (Dienstag um 09:44)

@hholgi ein Tipp noch als mögliche Option: Ich nutze für die Ecke Venedig oder Bassano del Grappa immer den Fahrzeug Überführungsservice von https://www.transalp-shuttle.com/. Rückreise im eignen Auto sowie Klamotten am Zielort ist genial. Kostenseitig bei mehreren Personen auch gut machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (Dienstag um 10:22)

Beim Zug kann sich allein dafür schon eine BahnCard lohnen. Bei Hin- und Rückreise hat man die Kosten schnell wieder raus. Dazu kommt ja mit etwas Glück das 49 Euro Ticket.


----------



## egmont (Dienstag um 11:12)

Die Überraschung wenn man nach 2 Wochen an den  'irgendwo' geparkten Wagen kommt, ist nicht selten, milde gesagt...Stress.
2 Wochen bezahlter Parkplatz in/um München teurer als die Bahnfahrt...und auch hier sind Überraschungen nicht wirklich ausgeschlossen.

DB bzw. Arsch hoch!


----------



## NunAuchDa (Dienstag um 11:39)

Manchmal ist die DB auch das größere Abenteuer als der eigentliche Alpencross 
Natürlich ist es stressig aber bisher hatte ich soweit immer Glück.


----------



## hholgi (Dienstag um 12:31)

Vergesst die Bahn. Zuviele schlechte Erfahrungen in den letzten beiden Jahren. Vor allem mit Rädewrn dabei.

Und @Ride_With_Love: Danke für den Rückhol Tipp. Auch dieses Thema ist noch Baustelle


----------



## DaMoasta (Dienstag um 13:17)

Gibt doch in München genung kostenlose Parkflächen wo du dein Auto einfach am Straßenrand abstellen kannst. Klar, mit dem Zustand der Unbewachung musst du leben, aber 14 Tage Parkhaus würde ich nicht zahlen.
Entlang der Ackermannstr. z.B. stehen immer Womos rum, da sollte das also möglich sein. Oder eine Vielzahl an anderen Straßen, am besten außerhalb des mittleren Rings. Einfach einen Parkplatz suchen und dann von dort starten.


----------



## don_viki (Dienstag um 13:37)

Du willst ca 600 km nach Venedig radeln, dir sind aber ca 30 km vom Flughafen bis zum Startpunkt "zu weit"? 
Sorry, konnte es mir aber nicht verkneifen. Auf jeden Fall gute Fahrt und viel Glueck bei der Parkplatzfindung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (Dienstag um 14:02)

bekannte/verwandte wohnen keine nähe deines abfahrortes bzw. am anfang der strecke, dass du da abstellen könntest? im inntal half auch mal ein direktes mail an einige gemeinden, und sie sendeten mir ein paar gratisstellplätze zu 

ich würde an deiner Stelle eher entlang der strecke ne gaststätte o.ä. googeln und direkt telefonisch anfragen, ob ich gegen ein paar € das auto auf deren grund die 2wo stehen lassen könnte


----------



## NunAuchDa (Dienstag um 15:50)

Vielleicht 1 Tag vorher anreisen und nett beim Hotel fragen ob der Pkw dort zwei Wochen stehen darf?

Oder halt Flughafen und mit der s Bahn in die Stadt.


----------



## DaMoasta (Dienstag um 16:33)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Oder halt Flughafen und mit der s Bahn in die Stadt.


Neben der Innenstadt ist der Flughafen das teuerste, wo man überhaupt für einen längeren Zeitraum parken kann...


----------



## rhnordpool (Dienstag um 16:51)

DaMoasta schrieb:


> Neben der Innenstadt ist der Flughafen das teuerste, wo man überhaupt für einen längeren Zeitraum parken kann...


Falls man aber wegen der langen Anfahrt nach München eh eine Übernachtung plant, könnte der Flughafen doch ne akzeptable Lösung sein:





						Günstiges Hotel am Flughafen München inkl. Parken
					

Park, Sleep & Fly-Angebot am Flughafen München: Hotel in der Nähe des Airports inkl. Parkplatz & Shuttle zum Terminal. Hier buchen!




					www.parken-und-fliegen.de


----------



## Pfadfinderin (Dienstag um 18:07)

Wenn Du im Süden von München starten wolltest, dann gibt es von Oberhaching kommend zwischen Oberhaching und Grünwald einen kleinen Wanderparkplatz, da parken eigentlich nur Hundegassigeher etc. Von dort zur Isar sind es vielleicht 2km. Oder etwas weiter vor Grünwald auf dem Kugleralm-Parkplatz bzw. dort an der Straße. Ist halt alles nicht bewacht.


----------



## bobo2606 (Dienstag um 18:38)

Wenn es was kosten soll...






						LangzeitParken – P+R Park und Ride GmbH
					






					www.parkundride.de


----------



## Jokkl (Mittwoch um 17:02)

Hey Holgi,
ich kann dir den Platz vor meiner Garage anbieten, da ich selbst kein Auto habe. In der Garage ist wegen der ganzen Fahrräder kein Platz. Ich wohne im Westen von München (Pasing).

Bei Interesse per PM melden 
Gruß, Joachim


----------



## neo-bahamuth (Mittwoch um 17:10)

Von wo erfolgt denn die Anreise dass es mit dem Zug so arg ist? Egal, ich bin für sowas Mal mit dem Flixbus angereist, der hatte Fahrradträger dran das ging stressfrei und war nicht teuer.


----------



## hholgi (Mittwoch um 17:26)

Anreise von Gütersloh aus. Zu zweit. 
Wir haben aber genug Zeit nachts auf dunklen Bahnhöfen wegen Zugausfällen usw verbracht.

Aussserdem können wir von dem Mehrpreis lieber ein zwei Tage zusätzlich in Venedig verbringen 😀


----------



## ghostmuc (Mittwoch um 17:30)

Wie @null-2wo schon geschrieben hat, Conwentzstraße is top. Da stehen etliche Wohnwagen und Wohnmobile die da tagelang oder dauerhaft campieren. Stört da keine Sau. Und Start direkt an der Isar und den Isartrails.
Erste Alternative wäre paar Meter weiter der Thalkirchner Campingplatz, da habt ihr halt noch alles dabei was ihr so braucht.
Und zweiter Alternativevorschlag, Gyslingstraße im Englischen Garten. Da sind eigentlich die selben Zustände, etliche Parkbuchten in denen Camper tagelang und Wochenlang stehen. Ist auch direkt an der Isar und etwas zentraler
Vorteilhaft an den genannten Orten ist das sie extrem ruhig sind nachts. Falls ihr da erstmal übernachten wollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palatinmartin (Donnerstag um 09:33)

Bei uns in Unterföhring (Münchner Norden), gibt es auch einiges an kostenlosen Parkplätzen. Plus wenn Du was einlagern willst in der Zeit, können wir gerne was arrangieren. Alpencross muss unterstützt werden. Gerne PM bei Interesse.
(Dessen ungeachtet, finde ich Zug mit Bike mit etwas Vorausplanung nicht so wild, aber da spielen immer individuelle Faktoren mit rein.)


----------



## anicalp (Donnerstag um 11:09)

...und die Forst-Kasten-Alee beim Waldfriedhof - da stehen Wochenlang abgestellte Wohnmobile und die Straße selbst ist sehr ruhig (abgesehen davon, das sie parallel mit A95 läuft;-)
In 15 Fahrrad-Minuten ist man bei der Isar in Thalkirchen.


----------



## hholgi (Donnerstag um 11:58)

Nochmals bis hierhin vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps.
Ich sondiere ...

Ich mache daraus eine List (besser Tabelle) und werde das her auch im Forum und im RR Forum zur Verfügung stellen. Rückholmöglichkeiten sollen da natürlich auch rein....


----------



## Quayle (Donnerstag um 17:58)

Ride_With_Love schrieb:


> Geb' mir gerne mal...


Gib mir gerne mal...

Mit i und ohne '

scnr


----------



## ChrisXL (Donnerstag um 18:53)

hholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Münchner und München Kenner,
> wir werden Ende August die München Venedig Tour machen. Mit Aufenthalt in Venedig ... und wo's noch schön ist  .
> 
> Ich suche noch ne Möglichkeit das Auto dann 2 bis 2 1/2 Wochen dort abzustellen.
> ...



Oberhalb der Marienklause, Hochleite heißt die Straße. Altes Villenviertel, alter Geldadel. Direkt oberhalb der Isar. Da kannst Du problemlos für 2-3 Wochen parken, ohne Parkschein - und hast einen guten Startpunkt. Oder halt die Harthauser Str., die von dort parallel zu Isar stadtauswärts verläuft, z.B. dann kurz vor der Großhesseloher Brücke, Wohnviertel, keine Parkzone. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Rowdygowdy (Freitag um 06:52)

stells "am Perlacher Forst ab" so heißt die Straße" da gibts es genug Plätze, die Isar is n Steinwurf entfernt. Kost nix und is n sicheres Viertel.


----------



## Philippop (Freitag um 18:54)

Wieso denn egtl nicht einfach irgendeine Parkbucht in nem Wohngebiet suchen? Wir hatten vor ein paar Jahren unseren AlpenX in Garmisch gestartet und uns da einfach für eine Woche in eine Wohnsiedlung gestellt. Das wird man doch auch wohl iwo in München finden🤔


----------

